# Sound Sync



## marsh1n (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I am having horrible audio syncing. Have others experienced this, or is it just a fluke.

It happens the most on Netflix, but others (Hulu, HBO Max, etx.) also have the issue.

I tried the same episodes on the same TV (with the same HDMI port) and the audio is fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't seen it yet. Netflix, Prime and Channels DVR mostly for me. Through a 4k splitter to my projector and Nad receiver on the first. Another through a Pioneer receiver to the projector and the third through the TV with optical to an amp. So three different types of connections.

Don't think I've seen many posts about lipsync issues. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

